# Buran Chronograph



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been buying some cheap Russian/ CCCP pocket watches recently but this forum has got me looking at their watches on ebay and researching the options etc what a minefield.

There are a couple of watches I like esp the above being sold by Watchtime 24 from Poland who has a 100% feedback but I would still like some advice before taking the plunge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

If its the same seller I am thinking of from Poland you shouldn't have any problems. Watches arrive pretty quick too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

By the way, photos of my Buran should be knocking around the forum somewhere


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Change of heart I now prefer the Sturmanskie 3133 movement and I am very close to pressing the button and buying a 2012 model from a Russian dealer who is also selling a 2008 model about Â£80 cheaper but in my opinion does not look as good. I am in discussion with him to see if he will come down a bit.

If anyone has an opinion I would be grateful as I dont want to make a big mistake.

Thanks


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Depends how much you want to pay for a 3133 chronograph and whether you want new, new old stock or used??

The Poljot I got, was new but manufactured in 2008 and cost me Â£180 which is cheap for a poljot. But now I have just bought a Strela Kirova for Â£290! From julian kampmann, you can google his watch site and is a top guy!!!


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just looked on julian's and he has quite a few Buran's

I especially like the Buran Siberia for 245 euro (Â£194) - stunning blue dial and strap!!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Problem is you'll end up buying too many chronographs if you stay on Julian's site for too long


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

I would wait if you are looking for a Buran Siberia. Only a few weeks ago they were being sold on auction starting at around Â£120


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have bought a divers watch off Leon1965 the blue dial with a picture of a diver.

I am still thinking seriously about a Sturmanskie from 1995 ( not a civil ) the movement is 31659 but looking at a photo of the movement there is no month and year date shown only the movement no 23k etc plus the 6 on the movement number looks a bit odd the seller is Andrew UA .

Any advice please.

Bill


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Bill,

the movement looks fine to me. However the batons on the dial don't look right... notice how the lume applied to them in the 1,2,10 &11 positions isn't central. Also the lume dots at 3 & 9 are different. Probably just not a very well restored dial. I reckon you'll find a better one than this at a better price: have a look at item 251102997112. Or hold out for an Ocean like mine


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Lampoc

Thanks you very much for the reply I did not spot any of that, I will have to be more observant, I will definately take your advice.

Bill


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well the deed is done I have just bought 251102997112 after Ruscamera said he would post it tomorrow. Just got to hope the watches come before we go on holiday at the beginning of September and I can use the diver swimming off Zante.

Bill


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

2 down and 1 to go, yesterday vostok diver arrived after 8 days like it apart from steel strap, today after 7 days sturm 3133 arrived again like it apart from the black leather strap. Hoping the strela arrives this afternoon from julian.

I am having problems uploading pictures on photobucket I cant see my lists half the time, its probably because of the memory on my laptops os system about 1gb left but my d drive has 397gbs available and I cant move any to the c drive ,its driving me mad.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Strela arrived this afternoon posted friday very happy with watch julian enclosed 2 spare straps and a packet of chocolate biscuits inside the padding.

First thought its a lot better quality than the sturm but t touch will be my everyday watch.


----------

